# A Couple Questions



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok first off, I already have a wet/dry on the tank and I would like to keep it, so I cant run CO2. If I read correctly I can run Flourish Excel without worrying so much about the CO2 loss from the wet/dry because it's a more stable form of CO2. Did I read that right or wont excel work with a W/D?

How much light would be good for a 72g bow front? It's 21-22" deep. I would like to be able to grow most things, except what I would need CO2 for. Just up to the limit of Excel. I was guessing I need 120-150 watts, but I dont know. So input is definitely needed here.

Would I be able to overdrive a dual tube light and make that? On my bowfront I only have about 7" for lights without getting in the way of the lids and filter inputs/outputs, so I think a dual strip is the limit. Also I would like to stick with the overdrive because I enjoy DIY and tinkering.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

T5 lighting will definately be adequate, even at that depth. Also consider that your lights and fertz needs will change depending on what plants you want to stock. Have you picked those out yet? I do agree that Excell will last better with the wet/dry, however it is still not optimal.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I haven't picked out which plants yet because I didnt know how much light i could run with just excel. I'll take suggestions on plants too.

Thanks for help so far!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

If you go with 150w over your 72g, you should be able to grow anything you want except for a few high light plants that can melt if they don't have the light, like Limnophila aromatica.

I have grown Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Cuba' in lower light, so that one should work. It just shows less color. That being said, I would try any high light plant that you wanted to grow in there, and see what happens.

I know a guy that has a wet-dry filter and uses pressurized CO2. He has 2 5# cylanders, and he switches them out every month or so. It can be done, but you will go through the CO2.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> If you go with 150w over your 72g, you should be able to grow anything you want except for a few high light plants that can melt if they don't have the light, like Limnophila aromatica.
> 
> I have grown Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Cuba' in lower light, so that one should work. It just shows less color. That being said, I would try any high light plant that you wanted to grow in there, and see what happens.
> *
> I know a guy that has a wet-dry filter and uses pressurized CO2. He has 2 5# cylanders, and he switches them out every month or so. It can be done, but you will go through the CO2.*


That isnt that bad at all! Might just have to get a CO2 system up and running then.

Thanks for the plant suggestions and the help dippy.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

It works, yes, but it is pricey.

The guy I know has some $$ to spend on the extra CO2


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I didn't think CO2 was that expensive. Shouldn't cost me more than $10 to fill a 10lb i think? (never had a tank that small filled!) The welding supply truck stops right at my farm ever 2 months, so trading them out wont be a big deal.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Found this today. Link

It has a chart a ways down the page that shows how fast a Wet/Dry will lose CO2. The results surprised me a bit!

Its down the page 2/3 of the way abouts under *"Concerned about CO2 loss in a trickle fitler? Don't be! (From an article posted quite a while ago)"*

Sorry the link didnt go straight to where i wanted it to. Click on *"carbon dioxide injection"* on the left. and then click on *"Concerned about CO2 loss in a trickle fitler? Don't be! (From an article posted quite a while ago)"*


----------

